# Lewy's 1st Desert Trip



## VonLeupold (Jul 7, 2009)

Thought you guys might like to see a picture of my new hunting partner. This is him 10 weeks 12.5 lbs. looks like he is off to a good start.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll say he's off to a good start! A dog that young getting wet is always a good sign.


----------

